# Bessacarr E795 - 2007 model



## COTMAGGOT

Bessacarr E795
We have a 2007 model and experiencing problems when in transit with keeping warm. 
We are also having problems in keeping the motor home warm when on site as the heating switches off when the temperature reaches 30 degrees - we think the sensor is in the wrong place!
Any suggestions from anybody!
Many thanks


----------



## Zebedee

Welcome to the forum. Hope you will enjoy it.   

30 degrees is far too hot for me!!

Is this a typo error? Please clarify so that members can offer constructive advice. :? 

Dave


----------



## COTMAGGOT

Believe you me the temperature may read 30 degrees but the van is by no means warm. Bessacarr have chosen to place the temperature sensor at the highest point possible in the van and just above two of the hot air blowers!


----------



## AberdeenAngus

COTMAGGOT said:


> Bessacarr E795
> We have a 2007 model and experiencing problems when in transit with keeping warm.


Yup, our the cab heating in our Bessacarr is pants 



COTMAGGOT said:


> Bessacarr E795
> We are also having problems in keeping the motor home warm when on site as the heating switches off when the temperature reaches 30 degrees - we think the sensor is in the wrong place!
> Any suggestions from anybody!
> Many thanks


30 degrees is approaching the melting point of Titanium.
25 is normally considered toasty.


----------



## Fatalhud

Im guessing maggot means it is reading 30 but actually is nowhere near that

We have a E760
The temp probe is mounted under the high level cupboards next to the habitation door
Must agree it can be a bit chilly when traveling if it gets to cold we put the blow air heating on 

The temp probe is a button type that pushes into a hole, connections are push on spade crimps
I think if you disconnect it it will call for heat all the time 
or you could reposition it or leave it in the cupboard with door closed which would trick it a bit 
Alan H


----------



## Zebedee

COTMAGGOT said:


> Believe you me the temperature may read 30 degrees but the van is by no means warm. Bessacarr have chosen to place the temperature sensor at the highest point possible in the van and just above two of the hot air blowers!


Ah. You mean the indicated temperature on the thermostat . . . not the actual temperature in the van.

Positioning thermostats in stupid places is an acquired art - and a good few motorhome builders (including ours) have acquired it. 8O :roll:

Ours is almost directly above the kitchen. Boil a kettle and the heating goes off. :evil:

I keep meaning to move our thermostat lower down and away from sources of heat. It ain't rocket science and I'll do it one day. :roll:

Cab heating? Ours is OK but it takes a long time to warm up. I think Peugeots are better than Fiats, although in theory they are the same build?? The engines are certainly very different, so the cab heaters may be different as well.

Dunno.
:?: 
Dave


----------



## Grizzly

We had 2 Eldiss Autoquests and the thermostat in both of them was positioned above the TV /kettle so we had terrible problems with stratification - hot head, freezing feet.

The dealer moved the thermostat in the second one, down to the floor level, but it was not a great improvement. Had we not traded it for the current van our next move would have been to buy a remote thermostat and move it around until we came up with the best place.

Our current van- a Bessacarr E 530 - is excellent and, wherever the thermostat is, it's perfectly sited. The van is toasty warm very quickly, the fan heater behind the driver's seat ensures the body of the van is warm as we travel and it is just right when we arrive. Without the fan heater going as we travel then the cab is not too warm but, with it switched on, the cab often becomes too hot.

G


----------



## COTMAGGOT

When you say you travel with a fan heater going - sorry to sound a bit thick, but do you mean an electric fan heater? Not sure we could use our three point plugs whilst travelling along.


----------



## Grizzly

COTMAGGOT said:


> When you say you travel with a fan heater going - sorry to sound a bit thick, but do you mean an electric fan heater? Not sure we could use our three point plugs whilst travelling along.


It's a fan heater built into the van- I think it's a Swift thing but it might be Fiat.

Look behind the driver's seat, on the floor plinth, below the swivel mechanism. There might be a louvred panel facing the rear of the van ( ie into the habitation area.) Inside ours there is a radiator which takes heat from the engine, and a fan.

To the right of the steering wheel, on the dashboard, there are a set of switches. One of these turns the heater on and off. They are hard to see when you are driving as they are hidden by the wheel.

The whole set up is very effective and directs heat into the habitation area- as well as warming up the cab.

Hope you've got one too !

G

Edit: Just asked my husband. It is a Fiat fitting not Swift - I assume it comes with the X250 cab. The fan is either on or off but it does seem to vary in speed though we can't control it.


----------



## Grockel

Hi Gang, I had the same problem with my E560 and re-positioned the sensor to the underside of the nearside lockers. Bit of a fiddle to get it there. It's ok to extend the leads as the resistance of the sensor is 1000's of ohms so a bit of twin wire extension won't make any difference.
My new van is an is Autocruise Startrail and the sensor is low down near the hab door. I suppose at least it will default to bringing the heater on rather than off! Time will tell as we haven't tried it yet- waiting for better weather!
Cheers Glyn


----------



## carol

Grizzly said:


> It's a fan heater built into the van- I think it's a Swift thing but it might be Fiat.
> 
> Look behind the driver's seat, on the floor plinth, below the swivel mechanism. There might be a louvred panel facing the rear of the van ( ie into the habitation area.) Inside ours there is a radiator which takes heat from the engine, and a fan.
> 
> To the right of the steering wheel, on the dashboard, there are a set of switches. One of these turns the heater on and off. They are hard to see when you are driving as they are hidden by the wheel.
> 
> The whole set up is very effective and directs heat into the habitation area- as well as warming up the cab.
> 
> Hope you've got one too !
> 
> G
> 
> Edit: Just asked my husband. It is a Fiat fitting not Swift - I assume it comes with the X250 cab. The fan is either on or off but it does seem to vary in speed though we can't control it.


G can you tell me on the right of the wheel, are you talking RHD or LHD please

Tks

Carol - who will try to look when the snow disappears!


----------



## Grizzly

carol said:


> G can you tell me on the right of the wheel, are you talking RHD or LHD please
> !


Carol...the switch for the heater is on the dashboard on the right of the steering wheel in a RHD model. Ours is a 130 multijet X250. There are 7 switches in a block at roughly knee height on the dashboard. The top left switch is the one that turns our heater on. It has a fan symbol on it. The one underneath is blank, the two centre ones are headlamps up and down and the other 3 are concerned with setting the clock and the trip. They are very difficult to use as you drive unless you know exactly where they are as the steering wheel is in the way and they are low down.

The give away is the louvred panel on the back of the driver's seat plinth at floor level - below the seat swivel mechanism.

The heater doesn't work when the engine is switched off and you need to have the cab heating turned on as well. You'll also hear it when it is turned on as the fan is quite powerful and loud.

Hope this helps

G


----------



## Georgioso

*Bessacarr E795 heat sensor problem*

Yi -

Just a quick reply re the Bessacarr E795 heater prob:

I've had one for 3 years now which I bought new. I've suffered badly with the useless heater and I always thought it was the fault of the sensor. I have consistently complained to the guy who services it and he has humoured me all this time.

I felt inspired when I read the the posts on this site and realised I couldn't relocate the sensor as I couldn't work out how to get at it the way it's placed. So I thought of a ''Plan B'' tonight.

What I did was disconnect the heating pipe from the boiler - the one which runs past the sensor. I put some kitchen foil over the pipe and plugged it back in to the boiler block it. This meant the hot air was able to travel all round the whole motorhome except for the pipe running over the top of the door where the sensor is situated and also the over-cab bunker which we turn off anyway.

This is the first I have heard the heater belting really hard especially when I turn it on to gas and electric heating.

The dial for the amount of heat still works so you can set it to the exact amount of heat you require.

Hope this infor is useful for somebody as I was starting to become paranoid.

:lol:


----------

